
Report: Apple orders 15 million iPhone 5s - diogenescynic
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/07/report-apple-sends-15-million-iphone-order-to-taiwan-based-manufacturer.ars
======
X0nic
Doubt its an iPhone 5. iPhone 4S seems more likely.

